# Over the range microwave as built in?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the cabinets so we can see what your talking about.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Two things come to mind. There's supposed to be a dedicated receptacle for it and venting is necessary. I think it would be cheaper to find one that fits.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Venting ductwork is only needed if you are using it as an exhaust fan, which it seems you are not. Do you have electrical where you are planning to put it? Depending on your electrical comfort level, an electrician could easily be more than a new one sized to fit.
If it were me i'd sell it used and buy one used to fit.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would swap it for a different unit. The unit you have doesn't have "feet" on the bottom so it won't sit right in a cabinet.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you can post a picture that would help, I see no reason it would not work. It does not need to be vented out so as long as you have a back wall to attach the rear bracket to and a cabinet above you will be ok


----------



## ldutchak (Jan 30, 2013)

*thanks!*

Thanks for all of the helpful suggestions. We don't actually have the cabinet, but were going to see if my Dad would build one that would would fit above the microwave, and then we would affix the 'over the range microwave' to the wall underneath this cabinet, similar to what we would have done, had we put it over the cook top as originally planned. We would have an electrician put in a new circuit and outlet (our home is 1959). I just noticed in the instructions it does say that you can have in on 'recirculation' so it does not need to exhaust, so maybe this plan would work.

The other idea is to sell or exchange the over the range for a countertop model and try to put that on a shelf that would be built into the cabinet mentioned above, rather than get a built in microwave. The built in microwaves are about twice as expensive as the over the range and countertop microwaves, and naturally we are already over budget so don't want to spend that much if we don't have too.

What do you all think? Thanks so much!

L Dutchak


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I think that's going to be a lot of work for something you don't want in your kitchen but are putting there because you happen to have this product.

Do it right, sell it or exchange it or do whatever you gotta do to get the right microwave.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if he can build the cabinets, I say go for it.


----------

